# New PT Test Requirements...Whining



## Brixxie (26 Sep 2006)

back on track

so every who is joining the forces is going infantry right?
 No , the faces of the forces is changing. We need alot of other skills besides fitness. 
Fitness can be taught and if  your willing to learn it wont be a problem.
Why not recruit people who have natural talents in other areas that the forces are lacking.

by the logic of this thread

17 year old pvt Infantry great shape, 40 pushups under a min should be handling pay roll?


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie,

first, there is no front lines anymore. Everybody can expect to come under fire once they hit theatre. EVERYBODY. So EVERYBODY has to be fit to fight.

Second, the fitter you are, the less time off you take for illness, stress, or injury rehabilitation; therefore, the less expense you incur for medical shit, and the more productive you are.

I could go on, but those two alone should illustrate the need for everybody in the CF to maintain a decent level of physical fitness. The minimum standards are not a 'decent' level. They are pathetically low.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

+1 para.

From Scout (who hates pushups more than anything in this world -- but can do a ton more than she needs to)


----------



## Brixxie (26 Sep 2006)

I never EVER said that it should not be something that you work towards. But you are syphoning the talent pool drastically by turning them away at the door. 

Every base has a state of the art gym, psp staff. Instructors and a whole bunch of other people to motivate. Get them in the door. And if they cant do it send them home. Its pretty much that simple.

Give them the gun after!


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

I am sorry Brixxie but as a female, having to do 9 or 7 pushups as a minimum entrance standard is unacceptably low.


----------



## Brixxie (26 Sep 2006)

okay well you do push ups and I will make sure all the Int reports are typed out and filed on time.  I will also take extra time to make sure all files are in order for briefings and  shipping receiving invoices are ready on time. As well I will make sure that the inventory is in order when you are missing parts of your kits OR need a new badge for your beret.


what does this have to do with a push up?


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> But you are syphoning the talent pool drastically by turning them away at the door.


it could also be argued that, since every recruit is given a package that details the standards that will be expected of you, if you fail to achieve the extremely low standard, you lack the initiative and discipline to make it through Basic at all, and that hanging onto a recruit at that point is just throwing money away that could be better used elsewhere. 



> Every base has a state of the art gym, psp staff. Instructors and a whole bunch of other people to motivate.


 none of which is required. Push-ups, sit-ups, chin-ups, and running. No gym or instructor required.


----------



## Brixxie (26 Sep 2006)

The entire point *sigh* is that it is changing!  this is not your Fathers army anymore. 
Do you PT the tiny ladies whose fingers make your uniforms? are they not anymore a important cog to the machine that is the Canadian Forces? then the man holding the gun?
what about the people who make the munitions? do they have to do push ups to get in? or should we throw rocks at the enemy?

Its a machine with many parts...


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> okay well you do push ups and I will make sure all the Int reports are typed out and filed on time.  I will also take extra time to make sure all files are in order for briefings and  shipping receiving invoices are ready on time. As well I will make sure that the inventory is in order when you are missing parts of your kits OR need a new badge for your beret.
> 
> 
> what does this have to do with a push up?



#1 -- you might want to be careful to whom you start beaking off about typing up INT reports to... especially if you don't know who they are or what they do.

#2 -- you don't have a right to join the military.  You have to earn the privilege.  It won't kill ANY female in this world to TRAIN sufficiently to manage to pull off 15 or 20 pushups.  It will simply require them to demonstrate how hard they are willing to work to achieve their goal.  If you don't want to do the work, then you don't want it badly enough.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

Did you ever stop to think that maybe pushups are indicative of more than just physical strength?

Maybe they have something to do with determination, will power, drive and desire.

If you can't find it in yourself to master a few SIMPLE exercises, why would anyone want you in uniform?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> The entire point *sigh* is that it is changing!  this is not your Fathers army anymore.



No denying that.



			
				Brixxie said:
			
		

> ...... the tiny ladies whose fingers make your uniforms? are they not anymore a important cog to the machine that is the Canadian Forces? then the man holding the gun?
> what about the people who make the munitions? do they have to do push ups to get in? or should we throw rocks at the enemy?



These people are not in the CF.  They are civilians.  Maybe some of them are DND civilians, but not all are.  




			
				Brixxie said:
			
		

> Its a machine with many parts...



Not all those parts are military.


----------



## beach_bum (26 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Brixxie,
> 
> first, there is no front lines anymore. Everybody can expect to come under fire once they hit theatre. EVERYBODY. So EVERYBODY has to be fit to fight.
> 
> ...





			
				Brixxie said:
			
		

> The entire point *sigh* is that it is changing!  this is not your Fathers army anymore.



As Para stated....EVERYONE needs to be fit to fight now.  Don't use being a woman as an excuse either...it is an insult to the rest of us.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

+1 beach_bum ushup:


----------



## ccownsu (26 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> #1 -- you might want to be careful to whom you start beaking off about typing up INT reports to... especially if you don't know who they are or what they do.
> 
> #2 -- you don't have a right to join the military.  You have to earn the privilege.  It won't kill ANY female in this world to TRAIN sufficiently to manage to pull off 15 or 20 pushups.  It will simply require them to demonstrate how hard they are willing to work to achieve their goal.  If you don't want to do the work, then you don't want it badly enough.



But the army WILL be training everyone, and if they can't cut it after 90 days they are out...........so whats the problem? Money? I am sure the Harper government is providing the extra budgeting. (they just cut a bunch of worthless social programs, so they have the money =])


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

and Brixxie, as for your argument of get them in the door and then train them:

if you can't do 9 pushups now, how do you think you will be able to manage PT on your BMQ or IAP/BOTP?  

Trust me, your DS doesn't  do them in sets of 10 when you start doing PAL (Pain Assisted Learning) on course.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> The entire point *sigh* is that it is changing!


*sigh* the entire point is *sigh* that the 'changes' are not necessarily *sigh* for the better, since *sigh* we end up with people who *sigh* don't have the parts to hack out the *sigh* tough stuff, and tend to *sigh* mouth off when they should be *sigh* trying to learn and achieve an acceptable *sigh* standard. 


> this is not your Fathers army anymore.


 *sigh* more's the pity *sigh*. Dad is still able to do anything required to pass the PT standard, and can still hump a moose out on his back. And he's 56 with a bad back.



> Do you PT the tiny ladies whose fingers make your uniforms? are they not anymore a important cog to the machine that is the Canadian Forces? then the man holding the gun?


they aren't going to be in a theatre of war, and I won't have to either A) worry about them shooting me in the back because they're too tired to function, or B) lose even more sleep by staying up all night and guarding their asses after conducting an 8 - 12 hour patrol. 



> what about the people who make the munitions? do they have to do push ups to get in? or should we throw rocks at the enemy?


 same thing. Now, if you type your "Int Reports" out as poorly as this post, then perhaps the point about failing to achieve standards is well-driven home here?



> Its a machine with many parts...


and if they aren't all functioning at the top of their form, the machine breaks down.


----------



## Brixxie (26 Sep 2006)

where did being a woman come into play here? seriously 
I am talking about the other skills that are being forced to the front of this recruiting initiative.

I don't know about you but Bill Gates doesn't look like he can do 35 push ups. But hey who needs the personal computer anyway right >.>


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> don't know about you but Bill Gates doesn't look like he can do 35 push ups. But hey who needs the personal computer anyway right >.>



Who cares about Bill Gates?  Is he joining the CF?  If he is, he should get himself into some semblance of shape.


----------



## Shamrock (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> back on track
> 
> so every who is joining the forces is going infantry right?



Yes.  First a rifleman.  

Anyone who is in the Forces can potentially deploy to a two-way range.  There are no pay clerks on said range.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

BILL GATES IS NOT A SOLDIER.

What part of this are you not understanding?  Not everyone in this world needs to be able to do pushups.  Members of the CF need to for a variety of reasons, none of which is up to you to challenge.  

If you want to join, understand that there are certain things required of you.  Including physical fitness.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

ccownsu said:
			
		

> But the army WILL be training everyone, and if they can't cut it after 90 days they are out...........so whats the problem? Money? I am sure the Harper government is providing the extra budgeting. (they just cut a bunch of worthless social programs, so they have the money =])


that money could be far better served elsewhere. Why waste it on training people up to a Standard they should have already achieved, when it could be spent on training up other people to a higher standard elsewhere? Why spend it feeding people who didn't reach a pathetically low minimum standard, when it could be used to feed people on an Exercise? Or to buy bullets for more Reflexive Shooting serials? Or to run more courses? Or to buy fuel for trucks?


----------



## beach_bum (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> where did being a woman come into play here? seriously



In the 'Failed Push-ups" thread.....you were the one who threw in the "girl card"


----------



## Brixxie (26 Sep 2006)

well this is a diffrent thread. >.> 
and yeah I failed push ups so ? i wont next time I didn't "fail" to do 9 push ups I "failed to stay in form"  know what that means 5 sets of planks a day ..no big deal also my application wont go through so fast . That's okay BMQ after Christmas would be a good thing. Nice derail through. I'm sure flame wars are common in basic right?


----------



## GAP (26 Sep 2006)

Rubber ball syndrome


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

I think you will find that the CF is a fairly small community.  As a result, when you shoot your mouth off inappropriately in one instance, it will likely carry over to other times, places and people.

Let's review briefly:  You failed pushups.  You then commented that the pushup standard was inappropriate for today's army.  People explained why it was appropriate.  You now get defensive because people are pushing back at your voiced opinion.  

I suggest you take a few minutes, review your posts and realize that you might want to re-think your approach here.  Because funnily enough, you started beaking at me about typing INT reports as soon as I stated the standard (which you failed) was too low.  

To be perfectly frank, flame wars are not common in basic.  You are taught teamwork and that you are but one of a section.


----------



## Brixxie (26 Sep 2006)

I don't think they are to low.  
It can be taught. If you are so worried about the shape of the recruits offer to be a instutor through the local base in your off time.Volunteer to help get us up to standard. Some times all it takes is a little encouragement and a shove in the right direction. I am sure some people just starting off would really appreciate the hand. 

Some of us are athletes some of us are not.
Honestly how many people knew how to shine their boots the first day? clean a weapon knew command chains? was it not all taught?


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

That's awesome, brixxie.  You disagree.  So what? 

If the standard can be taught, presumably it can be learned at YOUR expense and not at the expense of the CF.

With respect to volunteering to teach PT:  we have TRAINED expert staff that get paid to do this.  You are already familiar with PSP staff.    Besides, I volunteer with enough organizations (community atheletic groups and health charities) that need my legal expertise, not my lessons in pushups.

You can be taught dress and deportment, weapons skills, field craft etc on course.  You should already be capable of attaining a minimum standard of pushups.  

I go back to my point that you don't have a right to join.  You have to earn the privilege.  Consider pushups a pretty cheap entrance ticket.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> If you are so worried about the shape of the recruits offer to be a instutor through the local base in your off time.Volunteer to help get us up to standard.


why should anyone else have to go out of THEIR way to prepare YOU, when it's pathetically easy to achieve the minimum standard? It's not up to anyone else to get YOU through Basic. The onus is entirely on YOU. Shoudl we also, then carry your rucksack? Shine your boots? Write your exams? Take your shift on radio watch? Do your work? Arrange babysitters for your kids? Cook supper for your family? Do your grocery shopping?



> Some times all it takes is a little encouragement and a shove in the right direction. I am sure some people just starting off would really appreciate the hand.


 that's what you get here. A shove in the right direction. Someone saying" suck it up, and do more PT".



> Some of us are athletes some of us are not.


the minimum standards to pass Basic do not require an athlete. 



> Honestly how many people knew how to shine their boots the first day? clean a weapon knew command chains? was it not all taught?


those are skills. Learned skills. Finding the guts to do a ridiculously low amount of PT is not. THAT has to come from the individual.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

I can see where this thread is heading:

 :argument:


----------



## patrick666 (26 Sep 2006)

You could give out free passes to the army and people would still complain that it's too hard. It's been said before, soldier first and trade second. Soldiers can do push-ups. The army tells YOU what to do, not the other way around - play the game or not at all.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> I never EVER said that it should not be something that you work towards. But you are syphoning the talent pool drastically by turning them away at the door.
> 
> Every base has a state of the art gym, psp staff. Instructors and a whole bunch of other people to motivate. Get them in the door. And if they cant do it send them home. Its pretty much that simple.
> 
> Give them the gun after!



 :

You haven't even gotten issued a pair of combat boots yet.  Sit back, listen and learn from those that know.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> okay well you do push ups and I will make sure all the Int reports are typed out and filed on time.  I will also take extra time to make sure all files are in order for briefings and  shipping receiving invoices are ready on time. As well I will make sure that the inventory is in order when you are missing parts of your kits OR need a new badge for your beret.
> 
> 
> what does this have to do with a push up?



Umm what I said before...but again, louder and with that look on my face...

 :brickwall:


----------



## orange.paint (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> I don't think they are to low.
> It can be taught. If you are so worried about the shape of the recruits offer to be a instutor through the local base in your off time.Volunteer to help get us up to standard. Some times all it takes is a little encouragement and a shove in the right direction. I am sure some people just starting off would really appreciate the hand.
> 
> Some of us are athletes some of us are not.
> Honestly how many people knew how to shine their boots the first day? clean a weapon knew command chains? was it not all taught?



You don't think its too low due to the fact you cannot meet the minimum requirement.Take a step back here and look at what your arguing.You arguing the point that you cannot meet a very low standard,and feel it should be lowered.Suck it up as you have said in your other posts and carry on.You are a failure.As you have failed.Use this to better yourself and stop with the complaining.Your post add up over 30 minutes of typing.You could have been praticing to get into the army.Lets face it; complaining here is not going to solve the fact you cannot meet the requirement,hard work dedication and sweat is how you will achieve it.

As for the whole woman thing BS!My wife was in for 7 yrs(released due to us not being able to be posted together FYI) she smoked and didn't exercise period.Yet every year she passed her express test no problem.Shes was  5'4" 120 lbs so don't even think shes strong or hard working at PT.She done the same standard for those 7 years and was except the last two IIRC.This is at a work place which doesn't have a base gym,which doesn't do morning pt(or any pt actually).

As for the athlete part I laugh.No one in the army expects you to be an athlete.If standards were that high there wouldn't be too many people around.What the army does expect is a SAFE physical standard for you to meet so as an instructor I'm not giving you CPR on a 5km webbing march.Its for your safety.

You talk about others doing push ups while you conduct int reports.That's what I like to call an individual.This is a team setting and if he's doing them so are you.If you want to join as a int op what happens when your suddenly ripped from your desk job and sent gathering human intelligence?Posted to an army unit?Then what are you going to do with your lack of physical ability?


As for volunteering as an instructor during our time off.My job description dont say anything about it.We are busy enough with the recruits who meet the standards on this end.And we work for a living .As for being taught you were given a pamphlet by PSP that displays the proper form and what you need to meet it.So you were taught.And as for motivation isn't serving your country,steady pay,overseas missions enough of a motivation factor to wiggle off 4 pushups or what ever it is now?


Now if you really need help pm me swing by CFB gagetown and I will do push ups with you at the base Gym.Every night if you want (im there anyway).Be proactive seek help from someone in your area and get better.As for the "dad's army" thing,my mother is in her late 50's and I know she could meet these requirements.Any basic human could in my opinion.As for my dad as per with para's.that man lugs quarters every fall,dont own a quad.Where he drops it he panches and carrys home.
George: I agree that is something we can agree upon.well put para.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> I didn't "fail" to do 9 push ups I "failed to stay in form"



Sounds like the same to me.  You *FAILED*, stop making excuses.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> well this is a diffrent thread. >.>
> and yeah *I failed push ups * so ? i wont next time I didn't "fail" to do 9 push ups I "failed to stay in form"  know what that means 5 sets of planks a day ..no big deal also my application wont go through so fast . That's okay BMQ after Christmas would be a good thing. Nice derail through. I'm sure flame wars are common in basic right?



Suddenly, your posts make sense.

Stay in your lane.  I am betting that there are more than a few people on hear that are watching this that grow tired of your "but I know better even though I have never been in the CF yet" approach.

STFU.  Open eyes.  Engage brain.

Oh and by the way, STFU.  Open eyes.  Engage brain.

Would a 3rd time make it clearer?

 :

You are wrong.  Thats ok, you have no TI / experience.  Its expected.  

I myself don't go to the cockpit when I am flying somewhere and start beaking off at the pilots that they are all 31 flavours of f$$ked up.

Yes, that is what you are doing here to people who have, some of them, been in probably as long or longer than have graced the earth with your presense.

Back down, admit you are out of you lane, and people will cool off and EXPLAIN to you why this is important, but YOU have to STFU in order to hear that.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie:


> Well , now that Ive done the interview/test. Next step is the PT, which has me really worried not because I cant do it BUT because they pushed it so fast. I started the application with the mind set (and word of the recruiter )I would have 2+ months to prepare. I can do the minimum the very minimum. * I see joining the forces as something you do when you are at the your personal best*.  I don't see my self at my personal best yet, However the application process has been so fast that they booked the medical/PT RIGHT AWAY.  Should being able to do the minimum really be enough to qualify?
> 
> Brixxie



Funny thing...in 23 days you have reversed your position.  On september 3rd you beleived the passage quoted above, but now that you *FAILED* you have done a 180..........


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Brixxie:
> Funny thing...in 23 days you have reversed your position.  On september 3rd you beleived the passage quoted above, but now that you *FAILED* you have done a 180..........



Now its all making sense... :


----------



## Brixxie (26 Sep 2006)

This thread has lost its integrity. I am the mother of two soldiers children. I have given my self to the CF in more ways then as a soldier. I have stood by my troops since the day we were called into action and before that time.  To many nights I have been with out my husband my friend my company and my life partner all so i could give him to his country. Don't tell me I haven't done anything yet.

This is not about me. this thread is about shaping the army of the future. 

You keep making this about a single event. The point is not me the point is taking someone and placing them in a platoon where there will do nothing but fitness train. Can you really ask for more? they will have 4 weeks to beat and exceed the minimum .

Turning away talent so you can have the infantry full of Rambo's is silly! 
on another note- many MANY people retest the PT ...infact as I was handing in some med info  4 of the 6 people waiting to PT test were retries. Know where they failed? STEP TEST.
and these were young men. 

As for failure in the forces in general. ITS HOW you learn. I know avid hunters who failed their gun safety test. Does this make them any less of a soldier? Not really they just have to go back and retest.

I also see the pecking order and find it really amusing.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> This thread has lost its integrity. I am the mother of two soldiers children. I have given my self to the CF in more ways then as a soldier. I have stood by my troops since the day we were called into action and before that time.  To many nights I have been with out my husband my friend my company and my life partner all so i could give him to his country. Don't tell me I haven't done anything yet.



 :crybaby:



> This is not about me. this thread is about shaping the army of the future.



you've made it about yourself. 
.


> Turning away talent so you can have the infantry full of Rambo's is silly!
> on another note- many MANY people retest the PT ...infact as I was handing in some med info  4 of the 6 people waiting to PT test were retries. Know where they failed? STEP TEST.
> and these were young men.



I fail to see what that has to do with anything. They FAILED just like you did.



> As for failure in the forces in general. ITS HOW you learn. I know avid hunters who failed their gun safety test. Does this make them any less of a soldier? Not really they just have to go back and retest.



Yes you learn from mistakes.  Unfortunately, for alot of us, you pay for your mistakes in blood.



> I also see the pecking order and find it really amusing.



Go hang out at www.militaryphotos.net if you dont like it here.  Now stop typing before you do a 180 again......


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> Turning away talent so you can have the infantry full of Rambo's is silly!
> on another note- many MANY people retest the PT ...infact as I was handing in some med info  4 of the 6 people waiting to PT test were retries. Know where they failed? STEP TEST. and these were young men.


Boy oh boy......
1)   The fact that someone has to do the step test instead of the shuttle run would be that he has a problem with the knees or one with the ole ticker.....
2)   Durint the step test, the PSP type will take your blood pressure on an ongoing basis.... if you go over 141... they stop the test (note that on the shuttle run your BP can go to the moon and back as long as you're still standing)
AND (here's the kicker)
3)   At the conclusion of the step test, they manualy calculate your VO2 capacity.  If you are over the weight the CF Med types say you should be at for your height, then you fail... even if you are all "torked up" with no fat ....

You're going to have to do better than that Brixxie


----------



## x-zipperhead (26 Sep 2006)

I haven't got anything to add since everyone here seems to be wasting their breath on Brixxie here.  

But I had to say Mud Recce Man;

"I myself don't go to the cockpit when I am flying somewhere and start beaking off at the pilots that they are all 31 flavours of f$$ked up." :rofl:

That's the funniest damn expression I have heard in a while! +1!


----------



## Teflon (26 Sep 2006)

Oh Please Someone hand me a tissue!

This isn't about you failing the push ups and having to retest,
This isn't about you being female,
This isn't about what you have or haven't given the CF already,

It's about you thinking that you shouldn't have to pass the minimum PT standard, that it's stupid and that the CF is loosing soooo much talent by adhering to dare I say it,.... a minimum standard in PT (which could not be described as anything but MINIMUM)

Work at it, retest, pass and then when you are enrolled you can continue to train and achieve an even better standard, but last timed I checked, whining about anything rarely promoted fitness!


Retake the attitude you displayed before.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> This thread has lost its integrity. I am the mother of two soldiers children. I have given my self to the CF in more ways then as a soldier. I have stood by my troops since the day we were called into action and before that time.  To many nights I have been with out my husband my friend my company and my life partner all so i could give him to his country. Don't tell me I haven't done anything yet.
> 
> This is not about me. this thread is about shaping the army of the future.
> 
> ...



Too funny.  this thread is all about YOU whining about how you failed the standard test and that there should be a lower standard or not standard at all for entrance requirements.

As for your family pedigree:  big deal.  I, like many other people here, were born into the military and married it -- twice.  Good god, I even bred it as I have to sons in a reserve infantry unit.  Get over yourself.  Breeding with someone in uniform does not give you any rights to critique what you can not accomplish.  

Please tell me what immeasurable talent you possess that should allow you or anyone else bypass a simple fitness test... especially when we have tried to explain to you the requirement for pushups might mean more than what you think.

As for your comment regarding failure in the force (ie. "it's how you learn").  Bull.  You know what, when people in my trade make mistakes, people DIE.  It isn't about learning from your mistakes.  It is about learning not to make them in the first place.

I go back to my original point: Get over yourself.  You failed the fitness test.  You don't have a right to join.  You have to earn it.


----------



## Brixxie (26 Sep 2006)

i never said I should get in even if I failed ROFL
 WHAT!?! !>!>!>!>>1

I'm going to retest . And I will pass 
Ive been working for it . I sucked it up!
I want this more then anything right now. I am willing to work for it. Just like every other recruit who has obstacles to get through. 

I still don't think a holding platoon to get in shape is a bad idea.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

x-zipperhead said:
			
		

> I haven't got anything to add since everyone here seems to be wasting their breath on Brixxie here.
> 
> But I had to say Mud Recce Man;
> 
> ...



Well then atleast _something_ I did today was for a good reason...


----------



## x-zipperhead (26 Sep 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well then atleast _something_ I did today was for a good reason...



Yeah I'm still chuckling when I look at it a couple hours later.  I'm going to have to use that sometime.

Cheers.


----------



## 4444 (26 Sep 2006)

x-zipperhead said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm still chuckling when I look at it a couple hours later.



+1  ;D


----------



## patrick666 (26 Sep 2006)

Learn it. Love it.


----------



## Bullit (27 Sep 2006)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Learn it. Love it.



just to say that if this guy was in st-jean, PSP staff would failed him right away. He is not low enough. That is what bother me in st-jean , the standard are not follow as it should. I saw a guy do 34 push up like these and they failed him.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> I still don't think a holding platoon to get in shape is a bad idea.



So you think that the Government paying people to get in shape so that they can serve our Nation is worth while.  As opposed to investing that money directly into the military for the trained troop.

If a fatbody is too lazy to prepare themself to join the military, I see no effort afterwards to do their job.  God forbid they were in a firefight and had to maintain a highlevel performance.  They would remember back in the day of the fatbody holding platoon, and wait for the WO to come over can carry them until they were accustomed to fighting, eh.

sad, very sad.  Yep, there sure is a pecking order.

_Those that get it, and those that don't._

dileas

tess


----------



## orange.paint (27 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> So you think that the Government paying people to get in shape so that they can serve our Nation is worth while.  As opposed to investing that money directly into the military for the trained troop.
> 
> If a fatbody is too lazy to prepare themself to join the military, I see no effort afterwards to do their job.  God forbid they were in a firefight and had to maintain a highlevel performance.  They would remember back in the day of the fatbody holding platoon, and wait for the WO to come over can carry them until they were accustomed to fighting, eh.
> 
> ...



Im sure the end is near....I believe we are agreeing 48th! ;D

cheers


----------



## orange.paint (27 Sep 2006)

bullit:
"just to say that if this guy was in st-jean, PSP staff would failed him right away. He is not low enough. That is what bother me in st-jean , the standard are not follow as it should. I saw a guy do 34 push up like these and they failed him"

That's why they count out loud and give you a demo prior.
My thought of the day: How do you even have sex if you cant do 9 push ups?

just a thought.


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Sep 2006)

There just soooooo many NASTY answers to that question that I am simply not going to walk down that road.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (27 Sep 2006)

Just to add my 2p to the discussion....

I have to say brixxie, your attitude is coming across rather petulant and dare I say it....whiney.

CF physical standards are low enough as it is. The simple fact is that to be a soldier (whether an infantryman, combat engineer, clerk, or driver), you need to be fit. You become a liability on the battlefield if you haven't got a minimum standard of fitness. As for the attitude that 'failing is how you learn', if I fail on my job, people could die at worst, at best get savagely injured. There's no retests in combat/on operations.

You should be thankful in fact that the CF maintains some standard of physical fitness, whereas I don't think there's many civvy companies/organisations who would do the same. Joe Bloggs civvy may be the greatest, most brilliant technician in his trade, and as such, you think he should be spared something so mundane as PT tests, but if he keels over at 30 from a heart attack because he was a fat mess, well, he's not much use to society then is he?

You failed. Take it on the chin, do press ups every day, pass the test, and wind your neck in before you get to basic. Once you've been in a while you'll see why fitness is important to the military.


----------



## club foot (27 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Boy oh boy......
> 1)   The fact that someone has to do the step test instead of the shuttle run would be that he has a problem with the knees or one with the ole ticker.....
> 2)   Durint the step test, the PSP type will take your blood pressure on an ongoing basis.... if you go over 141... they stop the test (note that on the shuttle run your BP can go to the moon and back as long as you're still standing)
> AND (here's the kicker)
> ...


----------



## beach_bum (27 Sep 2006)

I know for a fact that some testers have you wearing a heart moniter for the duration of the step test.


----------



## club foot (27 Sep 2006)

When you say heart monitor , do you mean a device that shows your pulse or a three lead heart monitor that shows a waveform?


----------



## Brixxie (27 Sep 2006)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Just to add my 2p to the discussion....
> 
> I have to say brixxie, your attitude is coming across rather petulant and dare I say it....whiney.




I dropped this yesterday , because my point was lost completely and it was just getting stupid.  I'm going to keep at it and retest cool.
I know its important. I know fitness is important I know fitness is important I KNOW FITNESS is important.

I just thought with all the extra money going into the CF extra funding to train skilled potential recruits in fitness was a good idea!!! 

La Fin!


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2006)

> I just thought with all the extra money going into the CF extra funding to train skilled potential recruits in fitness was a good idea!!!



There you go again,

The extra funding is intended to keep a highly effective Military, not to create a Jenny Craig for the lame and lazy.

dileas

tess


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Sep 2006)

Let's train already fit, skilled recruits in something that they couldn't train for on their own prior to enrollment instead of wasting money on something they should have done in the first place. 

This is the same point people have been trying to get through to you for two days.


----------



## Teflon (27 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> I dropped this yesterday , because my point was lost completely and it was just getting stupid.  I'm going to keep at it and retest cool.
> I know its important. I know fitness is important I know fitness is important I KNOW FITNESS is important.
> 
> I just thought with all the extra money going into the CF extra funding to train skilled potential recruits in fitness was a good idea!!!
> ...



That's right you lost your point in all the whinning, good to see you are prepared to carry on and retest though


----------



## Brixxie (27 Sep 2006)

Your right now what?.....


----------



## patrick666 (27 Sep 2006)

Let it go. Go do some pushups or something.


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Sep 2006)

I wonder how long it will take Brixxie to learn that she does not get the last word on BMQ?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2006)

Five pages.........Yeah!....let's lock it.

LOCKED!


----------

